# Nuggets @ Bulls



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Back to back game for the Nuggets on the road. After their losses at Toronto and at home versus the Clippers I think they need to win to stay confident. If they lose it would be a three game losing streak and some euphoria that came to Denver after their good start might disappear.

The key for Denver is their shooting percentage in my opinion. The Nuggets only average 39,5 % from the field. To me this isn’t enough to compete with most NBA teams. Their guard rotation also makes me worry. With Voshon Lenard out injured it is important to give Rodney White more minutes to give John Barry and Andre Miller some relief. Earl Boykins can’t do it all alone.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

this is also the first time since the NCAA tourny that Carmello has faced someone from the Jayhawks


Carmello 21 points and the Nuggets win


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice win. The Nuggets got 22 offensive rebounds (Bulls only 12). The other stat that probably decided the match was FT:

Nuggets - 33-41 
Bulls - 12-16

5 players scored double digits.

Melo - 26 PTS, 8 BOARDS, 5 ST
Nene - 12 PTS, 13 BOARDS
Boykins - 14 PTS, 9 AST
Dre - 15 PTS, 6 BOARDS
Barry - 19 PTS, 4 AST, 4 ST


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Very nice game. A great test for our Nugz. A horrible 3rd quarter by our team but how nice was our 4th quarter! I mean half-way through the 4th, Carmelo Anthony missed our first FG. Before that we were 4-4 or 5-5 from the field. I personally think we should run more plays for Anthony though, he doesn't get that many touches and passes a little too much for my likings. But it's OK, just some cunstructive critisicism. 

My only player complaint is 'Dre Miller. Sure, he scored a bunch in the 4th quarter and one of the reasons we won the game down the strecth but if he continues to be a shoot 1st, pass 2nd PG I don't see a bright future for him. He pisses me off the way he takes some ridiculous shots that are ugly when he should be looking to dish it off to others.

Player(s) of the game are Carmelo Anthony and Jon Barry.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I have got a question for you Nuggets fans:

What's the future for Skita with the Nuggets?


He was supposed to be the starting SF of the Nuggets in the future, but now that spot is occupied by Melo. Will he move to SG (improbable), fight along Nene in the paint (would have to bulk up a lot) or will he be traded?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

well I would keep him as a backup right now he is still young and foreign so he might devlope into something special


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> My only player complaint is 'Dre Miller. Sure, he scored a bunch in the 4th quarter and one of the reasons we won the game down the strecth but if he continues to be a shoot 1st, pass 2nd PG I don't see a bright future for him. He pisses me off the way he takes some ridiculous shots that are ugly when he should be looking to dish it off to others.


Lil Earl is your best point on the team... He also was the Nuggz best pickup over the summer... Dre Miller's decline has been in effect for some time... Peace


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> Lil Earl is your best point on the team... He also was the Nuggz best pickup over the summer... Dre Miller's decline has been in effect for some time... Peace


Check your stats. 'Dre almost had a triple double on Sunday @ the Raptors.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Check your stats, jerk. 'Dre almost had a triple double on Sunday @ the Raptors.


You gotta love cat's who call people names ova the net... It's coo if you disagree... You won't be the first... Check Dre's stat's the last couple year's... He almost had a quadruple double if you include his turnova's... Against who?... Milt Palacio... He's not a threat defensively the last time I checked... Plus... They lost the game, so who care's!... Peace


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Although Miller hasn't reached his assist number of his years in Cleveland, I still think that he his a great addition to the Nuggets line-up. He is one of their best scorers and if he gets used to his teammates, his assist stats will go up as well.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Although Miller hasn't reached his assist number of his years in Cleveland, I still think that he his a great addition to the Nuggets line-up. He is one of their best scorers and if he gets used to his teammates, his assist stats will go up as well.


I neva said Dre Miller wasn't an upgrade at point for your team... The combination of Dre and Lil Earl has give'n ya'll quality point play that's been missin... But, the fact remain's that... Dre's an average PG now, as evidenced by his play the last 2 year's... He's no longer a high percentage shooter from medium range and neva was from trey land... Peace


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> You gotta love cat's who call people names ova the net... It's coo if you disagree... You won't be the first... Check Dre's stat's the last couple year's... He almost had a quadruple double if you include his turnova's... Against who?... Milt Palacio... He's not a threat defensively the last time I checked... Plus... They lost the game, so who care's!... Peace


OK, my bad with the name-calling, man. But, Dre had a horrible time with the Clippers and there's a reason why he didn't do as good as he did with Cleveland. He's starting all over again; so I think you should give him another chance. However, so far this season he's been a shoot 1st, pass 2nd PG aside from the Raptors game. So you may be right; so hold your horses. It's too early, that's what I meant to say.

Again, no hard feelings.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> 
> I neva said Dre Miller wasn't an upgrade at point for your team... The combination of Dre and Lil Earl has give'n ya'll quality point play that's been missin... But, the fact remain's that... Dre's an average PG now, as evidenced by his play the last 2 year's... He's no longer a high percentage shooter from medium range and neva was from trey land... Peace




You seem like an intelligent guy with a good grip on basketball, but I often wonder what's up with mispelling your words so they sound more street. I don't get that.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> You seem like an intelligent guy with a good grip on basketball, but I often wonder what's up with mispelling your words so they sound more street. I don't get that.


Trust me... I'm not tryin to make my word's sound anything other than like me... I'm in my early 20's and jus graduated from college... I've neva really been into computer's or into postin on forum's... When I had assignemt's, I'd spend hours editin and spell checkin them... So when I started postin on the board's, I would find myself tryin to edit my long *** paragraph's into somethin someone would not only read but be able to understand the point I'm tryin to make... That just ain't me... So I abbreviate... If you can't read or understand it... My bad... Peace


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> OK, my bad with the name-calling, man. But, Dre had a horrible time with the Clippers and there's a reason why he didn't do as good as he did with Cleveland. He's starting all over again; so I think you should give him another chance. However, so far this season he's been a shoot 1st, pass 2nd PG aside from the Raptors game. So you may be right; so hold your horses. It's too early, that's what I meant to say.


I wasn't really pissed about the name-calling... I just wanted you to look at it from a different view... And you did... Your right though... Dre might turn his play around before the end of the seaosn... I'm kinda hard on him at times... Reason being... He has way more game to offer the Nuggz than he has... Peace


----------

